

Limited handicapped-accessibility? No problem. The Robotic wheelchair is here - keyz
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/15/3505406/robotic-wheelchair-stair-climbing-uneven-surfaces-concept-prototype

======
keyz
One of the cool things is that it can detect the terrain and adjust
automatically. The first model could well have been manually controlled, but
it looks like these guys are going all the way.

